# vu cube 2000



## biker (Oct 13, 2010)

does anyone use the vu cube 2000 and can you tell me if it works with dish network, we are tired of messing around with the dish and tripod, thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 13, 2010)

Re: vu cube 2000

I have sold several V-Cubes and yes they will work with Dish Network.  It will take a little practice to get it right, but once you get the hang of it, the V-Cube is not a bad way to go.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: vu cube 2000

Ken,

In looking at the King website ( http://www.kingcontrols.com/vu_qube/vq2000.asp ) it sounds as though the 2000 is supposed to be fully automatic. What is it that takes a little practice to get right? We have considered buying one.


----------



## Blueeyes (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: vu cube 2000

To biker:
My husband & I bought an automatic Wineguard dish this spring. We were gone to the Panhandle of TX for 3 1/2 weeks & in that time, it only worked 3 times. We also tried to use it in Florida in July but if there are any!!! trees, it will not find the satelite. A person that we know that deals with Sat. Dishes told us the antenna dish inside was very small & that was one reason it was hard for us to get it to zero in to the satellite. One campground that we were in was on the beach & there were no trees & it stiil would not work. Also, with Dish, your have to call them & wait forever!! for a representative to come on in order for them to send a signal for your to get  the network channels like ABC, etc.  I have never felt like I wasted nearly $800.00 as much as I have for this product. Not trying to be negative, but I only want to help you keep from wasting you money like we did.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: vu cube 2000

Those "automatic" dishes have to have smaller dishes inside of them. That's the first handicap in my book. The old radio saying is, "If you want more signal, put up more metal!"

They work by doing just what you would do with a "manual" dish; scan for a signal. There are just some motors in there that do it more precisely. They are going to start at some reference point and go back and forth and up and down while measuring the received signal from the satellites. Theoretically, this will find the maximum signal and stop looking.

Back to the first handicap. Smaller dish means that it's harder for it to home in on the satellites and find the maximum signal. They will just time out and give up without finding it.

I'm thinking you would have to keep readjusting the initial reference direction to try and find a sweet spot for it to complete its scan.

I'll just stick to the old reliable method that I got here: http://www.bbrv.dreamstation.com/sat.html


----------



## Triple E (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: vu cube 2000

If I remember right, Tex, didn't you just have your dish lying on the ground with no support at Misty River?  That proved to me that you do not need a tripod or any fancy device to received a signal.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: vu cube 2000

Kirk,
Most of the V-Cubes I have sold have been the 1000, did not catch that easier sorry.  The 2000 still needs to be pointing South with a clear view of the sky, but it is MUCH easier to set up.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 15, 2010)

RE: vu cube 2000

We bought the VuQube VQ1000 when we were in California early 2009 and it worked great. Set it down and used the remote control inside trailer and in less than five minutes had great picture. Then we discovered it doesn't work with the Dual-Receiver.   So, we took it back.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 16, 2010)

Re: vu cube 2000

The VQ1000 only has one LNB in it, but the remote control lets you store 2 satellite locations, so yes, it is like having dual LNB's.  On the first satellite you have certain channels and just move it to the other satellite for the rest of the channels.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 16, 2010)

Re: vu cube 2000

Yes, it let me store both satellites (110 and 119) however, I have a dual receiver which allows me to watch two different TV's at the same time with different programs on each TV. Or I can watch one program while taping a different program. Or while taping two different programs I can still play back one previously taped. It has nothing to do with the satellite reception. After I couldn't get the second TV in at the same time I looked it up on the website and sure enough, it only works for one TV. I would have had to buy a second one for the other TV. Too much money for me! You can't use the dual receivers with them according to their website, so I'm out of luck.


----------

